# I used Retin-A 0.1% for a week and now my skin is peeling everywhere?



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

I used Retin-A 0.1% every night for a week on the stretch marks on my stomach. I noticed after 7 days that the stretch marks were gone, so I stopped using Retin-A.
A few days later, the skin on my face turned red and started to peel off very badly. This resolved itself within another week, but yesterday the skin all over my body started to peel as well. It's very red and raw, and I accidently scratched myself in my sleep and made it even worse.
Is there anything that I can do?


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

You're only using it on your stomach, right? Are you sure the peeling on your face and the rest of your body is related to the Retin-A?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Fawnhearted said:


> You're only using it on your stomach, right? Are you sure the peeling on your face and the rest of your body is related to the Retin-A?


I used Retin-A on my stomach and chest. I am sure the face peeling was related because I didn't do anything else that could have caused it, and the new body peeling is all around the areas that I used Retin-A on.
Also it was Indian generic Retin-A (A-Ret) if it makes a difference.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh hmmm.

I've read that if you don't use it regularly your skin doesn't adjust to it, and peels. I've also read that if you use it too much your skin peels, so I guess it's all really variable. It's supposed to stop peeling a few days after you stop using it, though. :/

If you have a hypoallergenic, really gentle moisturizer that might help? 

To stop yourself from accidentally scratching while you're asleep, you could wear gloves to bed. When I had a problem with scratching and picking, I'd cover my hands in Vaseline, then wrap them in cling wrap, then put gloves on over that. 

If it doesn't resolve within a week like your face did, you should go see a dermatologist.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think a moisturizer would help, it's not dry. The skin peeled away to leave raw skin underneath, it actually looks very moist/wet.

I will definitely try the gloves, and see a doctor if it doesn't go away.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

That sounds painful. D: Good luck!


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Some people really have bad reactions to retinol. Next time instead of that try RoC's products for those who are retinol-sensitive or even a lactic acid product/gommage with enzymes. 

You kind of sound like you may have seborrhoeic dermatitis.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah, retinol for body.

Has anyone tried ARCONA's skin care line? It's a little expensive, but it's within my budget.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Try using zinc ointment on the affected skin. And stop using the Retin-A for now, if you haven't already.

You need to ramp up to full Retin-A use. It's too strong for many people otherwise.


----------

